# Blade Handle Junction



## Diamond G (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a novice question. I have seen some Japanese knives with a farrul or spacer, that was fit to the choil area of the blade. But others have the handle exposed.

Are these sealed in some way to avoid contamination/moisture damadge? Just curious, wanting to try my hand at this and was curious what was "traditional" and what the real world applications were.

All input appreciated!

Thanks and God Bless
Mike


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 6, 2011)

Traditional is having a softer wood handle, heating up the tang and "burning" the tang into the handle. A hammer and a block of wood easily knock these style handles off.

A traditionally shaped octagonal or D shape (half round) handle securely mounted involves carving out a cavity in the handle to fit the tang (loose fit), then filling the handle with epoxy, inserting the knife and then sealing around the tang/ferrule with another application of (waterproof) epoxy.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 6, 2011)

You make it sound so easy!


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 6, 2011)

Lefty said:


> You make it sound so easy!


 
it is easy, once you master it, just like anything else.


----------

